# Lemond min-max tire clearance



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Well i just picked up a brand new Buenos Aireos frameset and built it up. Beautiful bike! I think the red/white is just gorgeous. Everything went fine but when I took her out for her maiden voyage, I heard a slight scraping sound that sounded like a brake pad rubbing. Much to my suprise, it was the tire rubbing every so slightly on the underside of the arch where the rear brake mounts! {the brake bridge} I run a little bit larger tire, a Hutchison Top Speed in a 700x25, but have never had this happen on any bike before. It only happens at very low speed, I guess at low speed the wheel must flex a little more, and it's very slight, so once a little paint gets worn off and perhpas just a bit of the carbon it should stop, but has anyone else experienced this? I've heard of wider tires like a 28 not being able to be used with certain frames because of chainstay clearance, but the brake bridge shouldn't be a problem. Once I'm up to 10 mph or so it disappears, so I will probably just leave it alone, because I don't want to give up my 25's, as they ride better and are much more durable and flat resistant. Any comments from other min-max owners?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I ride continental 4000s in 25 mm on my victorie min/max frame with no problem. Try a different brand?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That's a posibility, but I doubt it would make a whole lot of difference. As I originally stated, I've run 25's in lots of frames over the years, and never had one so close to the frame. I've put the same wheel and tire in a few other frames I have and they all have plenty of clearance.


----------

